# Leaving Piranha Fury 4 good!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I am leaving piranha fury for good. I have had enough fun for now.

















j/k VOTE FILO 4 MOTM!!!  

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=0&#entry903145


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh god...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn, I was actually happy for a second









VOTE HYPHEN FOR MOTM


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Dont vote for Filo, he stinks.







and smells like


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> damn, I was actually happy for a second
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that motion









Hyphen baby: I told ya that I had your back









Pac


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> damn, I was actually happy for a second
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Right on.
Im anti Filo, read the Sig!!


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

LMFAO


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

damn i got excited for a min there. we could have gottin rid of the one member who gives the most advise about p's but has never owned one


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

HYPHEN POR EL PRESIDENTE! VIVA LA BIBLIOTECA DE HYPHEN.!! HYPHEN ESCUCHEN MUY MAL POR ES MUY TONTO!! MUY BIEN!!!! ESCUCHEN LA CLASSE, ABRIN SUS LIBROS A LA PAGINA DOS!!! HYPHEN ES MUY ESTUPIDO TODOS LOS DIAZ


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ no puto. Vote Filo!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

VIVA LA REVOLUCION...VIVA HYPHEN!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

VOTE KOREA...i love u korea


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> VIVA LA REVOLUCION...VIVA HYPHEN!
> [snapback]903290[/snapback]​


hell ya









filo's gettin his ass pwned this month


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> VIVA LA REVOLUCION...VIVA HYPHEN!
> [snapback]903290[/snapback]​


....hyphen? 'la revolucion' was the term we used for posting man-ass pictures in response to the assvatar onslaught. you MIGHT want to pic another phrase there.....

oh yeah, and

VIVA LA REVOLUCION!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > VIVA LA REVOLUCION...VIVA HYPHEN!
> ...


and before that it was used by the cuban revolutionaries. so you can sit down and kiss my


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

attention...hyphen made fun of my mother on aim...i request u vote for me instead of hyphen aka will aka korea...for he is a mother hater


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

GOD FUCKIGN DAMNED its awfully loanely in chat tonite


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

See the reason Filo remains a possibility to win, is because of the split. You have 4 good members, splitting the votes for people who are voting for someone who contributes something useful to this community, and then you have one Filo. So while 60 people might have voted for "good members" but split it 4 ways, only 20 people need to vote for Filo for idiocy to rule. What we need to start doing is nominating more stupid members to split up the "stupid vote".


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


















Che was a Smart Man



K fizzly said:


> attention...*hyphen made fun of my mother on aim*...i request u vote for me instead of hyphen aka will aka korea...for he is a mother hater
> [snapback]903319[/snapback]​










Serves You right, Hippie


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> See the reason Filo remains a possibility to win, is because of the split. You have 4 good members, splitting the votes for people who are voting for someone who contributes something useful to this community, and then you have one Filo. So while 60 people might have voted for "good members" but split it 4 ways, only 20 people need to vote for Filo for idiocy to rule. What we need to start doing is nominating more stupid members to split up the "stupid vote".
> [snapback]903322[/snapback]​


would i qualify as helping split up the stupid vote? If i ever got nominated?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol eltwicho is hilarious


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Isn't there something in the rules about creating threads like this?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gordeez, i changed my avatar just for you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur still ugly hyphen u hate my mother therefore i hate u


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo, you just made my day and ruined it in a matter of seconds


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ur still ugly hyphen u hate my mother therefore i hate u
> [snapback]903335[/snapback]​


but pakistan, i love your mother! i loved her all last night too


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> See the reason Filo remains a possibility to win, is because of the split. You have 4 good members, splitting the votes for people who are voting for someone who contributes something useful to this community, and then you have one Filo. So while 60 people might have voted for "good members" but split it 4 ways, only 20 people need to vote for Filo for idiocy to rule. What we need to start doing is nominating more stupid members to split up the "stupid vote".
> [snapback]903322[/snapback]​


Yeah...and i voted for you last time --hey your right, idiocy does rule


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

if Filo wins, we should all leave pfury for good


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> gordeez, i changed my avatar just for you
> [snapback]903332[/snapback]​




























hyphen said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ur still ugly hyphen u hate my mother therefore i hate u
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that was below the belt hyphen hahaha but real funny


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

;x all's fair.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Kain said:


> if Filo wins, we should all leave pfury for good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down for that.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen > *

*snugglez*


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> hyphen > *
> 
> *snugglez*
> [snapback]903382[/snapback]​

















see what happens when ive been away from chat for a while?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut if i win? then wut should p fury do


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wut if i win? then wut should p fury do
> [snapback]903393[/snapback]​


we ban you


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Kain said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen > *
> ...


ALL ninjas > *


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no never im to valuable of a pfury member to be wasted


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> no never im to valuable of a pfury member to be wasted
> [snapback]903398[/snapback]​


Fine, we'll feed you to our P's


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u dont have ne dipshit


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Drew said:


> hyphen > *
> 
> *snugglez*
> [snapback]903382[/snapback]​


tee hee!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u dont have ne dipshit
> [snapback]903409[/snapback]​


Flaming isn't allowed here... If you do it, people won't like you









@Hyphen: Lose and I'll never nominate you AGAIN... EVER... AGAIN!!!

Pac


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol kain i can call kain wutever i want


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > u dont have ne dipshit
> ...


oh you nominated me, har...well, i'm catching up to freez, but no promises


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

iim owning everyone


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

hyphen said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


You don't remember when I promised you???































Pac


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my memory isn't what it used to be ;x


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > u dont have ne dipshit
> ...


Then why do you love to flame?









btw im flamed like 10x a day


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u dont have ne dipshit
> [snapback]903409[/snapback]​


Wanna bet you shitsucking sewer rat?!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Smart Guy said:


> Then why do you love to flame?


Sarcasm, eh!?









Pac


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > PacmanXSA said:
> ...


I see a love connection in the making.









Damn it Filo, you almost made my day with this post.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh now you've done it Filo and gotten her mad.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> btw im flamed like 10x a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Cause your A whore who Post Whores :rasp:


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> I am leaving piranha fury for good. I have had enough fun for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

As usual anything posted by Filo is a Waste of Bandwith


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ and you must be itchin for that 10 grand post for replying with lame-o sh*t like that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> ^^ and you must be itchin for that 10 grand post for replying with lame-o sh*t like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited for my boy Pack...........Couldnt have my 10,000th post be that

Filo have a good day ....:laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

IS THAT LOVE I SMELL IN THE AIR...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

ill voted filo























just kidding







f*ck filo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Filo said:


> Then why do you love to flame?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shouldn't make it so easy for people then


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

yo playaz, i fink it iz obvious, fa sho, dat i shud be da memba o da monff.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> yo playaz, i fink it iz obvious, fa sho, dat i shud be da memba o da monff.
> [snapback]904083[/snapback]​


Fa'sho my Nizzle, thats a Big Negatizzle


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > yo playaz, i fink it iz obvious, fa sho, dat i shud be da memba o da monff.
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > yo playaz, i fink it iz obvious, fa sho, dat i shud be da memba o da monff.
> ...










dam gordeez's comment was the only good part of this thread

other than fido adding like 20 more post to his usless life


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha. wow, i'm tied with filo...that's a definite ego killer.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

heh dont mention it hyphen, you're cool.

hey filo .....die.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> ...


Go choke on a big one with ur 16 thousand posts.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


See all Deaths post were thought out not with the intention to whore such as yourself .








BTW .....10,027 trick


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: harley answered it for me

and i laso have alot more hours than you on this site remember that


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Green (death) has been an active member here since April 2003 where Filo has 7100 of his total posts in the last 5 months....so according to my math....at this rate Filo will have 31,000 posts in the span of time it took Death to reach 16K.....

Either Filo gets a life or we all die from FUPS (f*cking Useless Post Syndrom)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

By my math, i am still only avging 11 posts a day...while he avgs 24 f*cking posts a day. f*ck. lol i love u GG.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes Filo....and we all recognize your 11 posts a day because you have mentioned it a few times. How do you think that is possible when you have averaged around 50 posts a day...every day...for the last 5 months? I will tell you....because you were not an active member for the first year and a half of your membership...and now you feel the need to grace everyone.....every day......with 16 hours of your time and 50-100 worthless posts.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

God damn, I got all excited over nonsense


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: thanks gg

and i also only log on now every other day for over a month now
and i usually only post like 50 times in a week


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> :nod: thanks gg
> 
> and i also only log on now every other day for over a month now
> and i usually only post like 50 times in a week
> [snapback]904549[/snapback]​


Thats more than me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > :nod: thanks gg
> ...










but you only log on for a few minutes at a time throughout the day
and it seems like that u are always on


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Does ne body love me still?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow ANY normal person would get the hint from all these people voicing their opinions. (which are all the same) When will this sink in....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^ Vote filo! I got thick skin









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=0&#entry904681


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

whoever voted me needs to go to heaven


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> whoever voted me needs to go to heaven
> [snapback]904703[/snapback]​










that would be me


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> ...


now that I re-read it, It was pretty funny by my standards :laugh:


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

from now on we should refer to filo as fido. for some reason sounds better.


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

ya know, ive only been here a month or so, and all i see from filo is a whole lot of useless, post whoring bullshit. i have to search through more of his crap than anyone elses to find the actual help on this site. why are you here filo? is it just to piss







everyone off, or do you have an actual purpose for your existance.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> ^^^ Vote filo! I got thick skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thick skin or not. I would start to listen to your fellow members and hope its not to late.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Filo The Horrible said:


> ^^^ Vote filo! I got thick skin


...um, you mean thick skull?....

sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green said:
> ...


You better check your stats again, I only log on at most once a day ...with the rare of occasion of twice. Each time, Im only on here maybe total 30 minutes out of the day.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Filo The Horrible said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Vote filo! I got thick skin
> ...


Very true








So thick it hardly leaves any room for skull content


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

LOL!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hey filo, how about you vote this









jackass............

(now you are flammed 11 times a day







)


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

DominatorRhom said:


> ya know, ive only been here a month or so, and all i see from filo is a whole lot of useless, post whoring bullshit. i have to search through more of his crap than anyone elses to find the actual help on this site. why are you here filo? is it just to piss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a good question. fido does not own p's but he sure thinks he knows about them. He is just intersted in how high he can get his post numbers. i dont think he has ever seen a number that high in his life.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> DominatorRhom said:
> 
> 
> > ya know, ive only been here a month or so, and all i see from filo is a whole lot of useless, post whoring bullshit. i have to search through more of his crap than anyone elses to find the actual help on this site. why are you here filo? is it just to piss
> ...


HAHAHAAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!
You called a pitbull hater "Fido"!!!!
later
E


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha nice new name.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Filo The Horrible said:
> ...


Who said anything about content?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

a vote for filo is a like a vote for bobme


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

shoe997bed263 said:


> DominatorRhom said:
> 
> 
> > ya know, ive only been here a month or so, and all i see from filo is a whole lot of useless, post whoring bullshit. i have to search through more of his crap than anyone elses to find the actual help on this site. why are you here filo? is it just to piss
> ...


I think he gets off to so many people giving him attention. despite the fact the majority of us hate him is moot, because its still the attention he craves so badly.

I dont think his mommy held him enough


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > DominatorRhom said:
> ...


stop it, stopppppp ittttt


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey Filo, list your tanks (and fish)...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

acestro said:


> Hey Filo, list your tanks (and fish)...
> [snapback]906318[/snapback]​


That wont make it any better bro


----------

